# [Wet Thumb Forum]-my 10g tank



## charels363 (Sep 16, 2004)

this is my 10g tank with Toninas and some rare plants.my tank


----------



## charels363 (Sep 16, 2004)

this is my 10g tank with Toninas and some rare plants.my tank


----------



## charels363 (Sep 16, 2004)

my tank


----------



## charels363 (Sep 16, 2004)

tonina sp


----------



## Stevenl (Mar 31, 2004)

Hey Charles I go to the "Shui Chu Ching Mi" forum too~ Nice to see you here









It's funny you called your tank "grass sale tank" in the forum







But you plants certianly look very healthy. Is "grass farming" your goal right now?









How's the soil substrate working out? What other fertiliers do you dose?

Steven










66G tank with 3 wpg NO Fluroscent, DIY Co2 and 50/50 flourite substrate


----------



## charels363 (Sep 16, 2004)

hi it is nice to meet you too. after they said, i really started to selling them. so for i sold all my big ones. i only have small one left. now it is real a grass selling tank







my substrat works fine. i don't have to buy those ADA stuff to plant the Toninas. at beginning i thought these plants a very hard to grow without the ADA soil substrate, but i didn't have any problem with it now. i am doing day doseage for the fertiliers only iron and azoo plant food and change the water every 2 or 3 days.


----------

